# ooppss this text message isnt for me...



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

my husband and i agreed to have a break in our relationship,due to thousand fights we had. we fought alot about his actions when i am not around the country (like dating girls etc.),plus the undying communication with his ex girlfriend (who cheated on him back when they were still together). I went home in my home country with my 20mo. old baby to relax,clear my mind and what not.We also thought this would help us make the marriage worth fighting for.

Last night we were constantly exchanging text messages about my mobile phone i was using,then suddenly he replied to my question like this "COOL. YOU HAVE TOO MANY SHOES :* ",which was way far from my question,and i replied back "SHOES?",boy did i get a response?nada. then i waited a few minutes (10minutes) if he would explain,but he didnt.im not stupid to understand that he was texting somebody else with a "KISS" at the end,i again sent him a text message that says "  NICE :* " up until now he hasnt reply back,i did nothing. i am not planning to ask or confront him or anything,i promised my self to zip my mouth and to not nag.and i plan not to text him until he do the first move. 

my thought was,was this his way of telling me that he wants out in the relationship?i wonder what would his next action be.will he act normal as if nothing happend?im already planning my answer of the probable questions he might ask me after that said txt message. can i ask your opinion as to what would be the best response to this kind of husband.if he ask me "what was i thinking?why am i not reacting" or he can say "i dont know what to say".or what could his next action or reaction be if i wont say a word at all and do 180' regarding that.:scratchhead:

and oh 4 days ago,he was talking about us having a second baby?!?!? duh!my reply was, i am not ready yet and we will see.

for all i thought, we were trying to fix something.i feel that i am the only one fixing it.

i just want to be heard.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

kenken said:


> we fought alot about his actions when i am not around the country (like dating girls etc.),plus the undying communication with his ex girlfriend (who cheated on him back when they were still together).


Definite emotional affair with ex-girlfriend. Possible EA's or PA's with other girls.



kenken said:


> he was texting somebody else with a "KISS" at the end


What nerve! In the middle of texting you, he was sending a kiss to another woman.



kenken said:


> and oh 4 days ago,he was talking about us having a second baby?!?!? duh!my reply was, i am not ready yet and we will see.


If he ever asks this again, at least before the affairs are over and you have fully reconciled if you so choose, my answer would be "HELLLLLL NOOOOOOO!"



kenken said:


> i feel that i am the only one fixing it.


:iagree:


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks for the reply,i now realized that i just have to focus on my self and our baby..sad but this life!


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

kenken said:


> thanks for the reply,i now realized that i just have to focus on my self and our baby..sad but this life!



Yes, it is very sad. There is nothing about any of this garbage that is fair. I'm sorry you are in this situation. This is a great place for support.


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

than you so much..i am crying right now with all my heart. im very clueless of whats gonna happen next.i hope he will find his true happiness.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Pit of my Stomach posted some interesting information one time about tears. A study was done testing the chemical composition of happy tears vs. sad tears. The chemical composition is actually different. I don't remember all of the details, but that is the gist of it. Let those tears roll. The body is incredibly complex. My letting those tears roll, you are actually getting rid of some chemicals in your body. I believe that is why you often feel better after a good cry.

Hang in there. Just try to take it one day at a time. Some days, it is more like one minute at a time.


----------

